# something cool



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

If you go to google and search retro forum.. this thread pops up on page one. Now that's kinda cool...


----------



## terri (May 24, 2006)

It would be much cooler if you googled "Alternative photographic processes" and this forum popped up. :mrgreen: Let us not forget our foundation here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

ROFL.....i'm sorry I will kneel at the alter of "Different Strokes"...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

A very wise man once said, "If you build it they will come."


----------

